# Game 51: Official Houston @ Indiana GAME THREAD. 2/11. 6:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We were a mess the last time we played them. A victory tonight would confirm our substantial improvement as a TEAM.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

JO,JO,JO,JO. Did I forget to mention JO? Yeah,him...JO. 


Basically,we have NO answer for this so-called human being. (I refuse to believe that he and LeBron are human,along with a few others). But if our role players can continue to play like they have been,we should be ok...besides the Pacers have struggled alot w/o Tinsley (don't know if he's playing tonight). Rockets win,but not without the Pacers making the Rockets sweat...pushing the win streak up to 6.

Rockets 102
Pacers 94


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pacers are quietly playing well again, they will give us a challenge, esp. since it's an away game for us. Luckily Miller isn't half the defender as he used to be, so T-Mac should have a field day (if his shots fall). I am worried about the PF match-up, as usual.... hopefully Juwan can hold his own against JO.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

J-Oh vs J-Ho.... JO's gotta be salivating. Jackson's back for the pacers also. At least we have the advantage when it come to T-Mac and Yao. Rox 6 in a row and to extend 100+ points streak!

Houston 104
Indiana 95


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

revenge time:
Pacers 86
Rockets 98


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

We should win, but I don't think we will.

Pacers-100
Rox-94


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Just pour 14 3s on them, it will be another win for us.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's 5 am here now,and i gotta get up on 8 am to watch the game, so Rockets better win or i will get pissed


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

all starters scoring in double figures again, and we're still in the 3rd Q! Another great team effort.

Yao's played only 20mins so far due to foul trouble (again), so he should be back and ready in the 4th Q. 80-70 Rockets after 3.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

80-70 Rockets, end of 3rd. Please, please hold on for the win :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:upset: Yao comes back in and picks up 5th foul already.... we have yet to score in the 4th Q!!! I'm worried.... :uhoh:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets have started off the 4th qtr flat. Lead cut to 4...Yao has 5 fouls now and we in need a bucket.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Geez,only strickland made a shot in the last 3 mins:upset: :no:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Geez,only strickland made a shot in the last 3 mins:upset: :no:


you mean 6...
McGrady needs to start scoring, 13 points is unacceptable for a guy like him!! Maybe he should look at the scoreboard and see what his cousin Vince is doing against San Antonio....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> you mean 6...
> McGrady needs to start scoring, 13 points is unacceptable for a guy like him!! Maybe he should look at the scoreboard and see what his cousin Vince is doing against San Antonio....


yeah,6 mins.

BTW,how many pts has Vince scored so far?:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,6 wins in a row:greatjob:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

phew, good thing JO and the rest of the Pacers were as cold as we were... not a pretty win (T-Mac: 5-16, 16pts, Yao: 21mins) but we'll take it.

Judging by stats playing of the game should be Juwan Howard, outrebounding JO 12 to 3, and holding him to 7-23 shooting. Great job Juwan!

Wow, we murdered Indiana on the boards tonight... 47 to 29!!


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

6 game winning streak!! Too bad we weren't able to make it 5 100+ point games in a row but its all good, we won! Rockets played like a team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, nice game, we really let you guys pull ahead too far, and in the end we couldn't come back far enough. Yao played really aggressive tonight, and Sura had another near triple double.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Wow, nice game, we really let you guys pull ahead too far, and in the end we couldn't come back far enough. Yao played really aggressive tonight, and Sura had another near triple double.


We caught you guys at a bad time w/ Reggie annoucing his retirement, so I guess that's lucky for us. Yao played aggressive... for 22 minutes :sour: 

Our other starters (Sura/Wesley/Juwan) have really been playing great as of late, so proud of these guys right now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Memphis will lose,i am praying :gopray::grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Memphis will lose,i am praying :gopray::grinning:


nope looks like they'll win again... you can't count on Portland to do anything for you :sigh:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's a good sign when we play poorly and still manage to win against a decent team away.

And how about Juwan Howard... Dennis Rodman, eat your heart out!


----------

